# has anyone else had this?



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

I went for my scan today as day 12 since starting progynova. lining was 12.5 wooooooo.... then when i rang the clinic they said they wanted me back to scan tomorrow and take LH blood test
i thought id only get one scan to check lining and then be told when to come back for ET.
i asked the nurse on the phone if anything was wrong and she read out what the drs had put.. and nothing wrong. she said it was normal to go back again, but i have searched through on fertility friends and can only find information regarding LH and natural FET. 
Im a bit unsure now as to why i need to go back again tomorrow. part of me wonders if they just forgot to take my bloods today
would be grateful of any help

melanie b x


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

ok .... so the mystery was solved today.  
went for a scan today.. lining 16mm!!!  omg can it get too thick??  
then they said i had activity on my right ovary..... having a medicated cycle, so that shouldnt be there....  
anyway the clinic siad that it doesnt mean that this cycle will be cancelled (sigh of relief) just that they might wait for me to ovulate or bring on ovulation prior to ET. so it might just be delayed for a while. 

awaiting a telephone call from the clinic to confirm what will happen over the next few days. 

just thought whoever reads this might like to know ...    

melnaieb xx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Didn't want to read and run hun - your lining is fab so huge luck for your ET and FET cycle.

I test next Wednesday - this 2ww is madness!!!! I want to know now!!!

Take care
Wardyy xxx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

all that worrying.... and guess what   

they're not doing anything about the activity in my ovary, just going for ET a day late which will be Tuesday 11th Aug!!    

   my little frosties thaw well 

melanieb xx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

all the best Wardyy for OTD ...... i'll be looking fwd to hearing your good news!!!!


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Melanie - sending loads of       that your embies make the thaw and ET goes smoothly on Tues. I am due to test the day after but might do it on Tues as DD bday on OTD!!! Oh, and my lovely DH wants big family party that day and then to go camping for 2 nights   
Not sure if I will feel like it - men have not got a clue!!! 

Look forward to reading your progress xxx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

wardyy- just wondering how things are?? r u holding out and keeping away from those dreaded pee sticks??  

melanieb xx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi melanie - so how did the thaw go? I hope both your embies survived.

2ww is madness - so glad it should all be over tomorrow one way or the other! I will let you know how it goes..... keep everything crossed for me.

wardyy xxx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

everything crossed for u hunny!!!!!!!

big thaw in the morning.... wont know until 11.30 and et is planned for 1pm...   
will keep u posted too.

melanieb x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Good luck today - I am going to wait and test tomorrow which is OTD. I have read so many stories on here of people testing just 1 day early and getting a BFN which then changes the day after to a BFP - I just want 1 result that is correct either way. So I will be up bright and early, do the test then head off to work for the day leaving DH and DD at home to enjoy her birthday - rubbish!!!!
If it is a BFN at least I can have a few glasses of vino to celebrate DD birthday. Then we are off camping for 2 nights!!! Please pray for sun.

Where abouts are you anyway? I hope by tonight you have 1 or 2 embies snuggling in for the next 9 months.

Take care xxx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Wardyy

you are so good waiting til tomorrow.... i really hope i can wait the full 2ww.   fingers/toes crossed for you  

i am officially PUPO today. we had the phone call this morning from care to say the 1st embie didnt make it. the 2nd one thawed 100% with 8 cells and our third one remains in the freezer!!!!!
had ET at 1pm, really straight forward (last time it was a bit difficult) 
feel different this time! very positive ....but then OTD isnt until 26th Aug..  its our time (snuggle in mb2)

lots of sticky vibes to u
melanieb x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats on being PUPO!!!

Well I got my BFP !!!!! I am so thrilled and can't really believe it.

I had an 8 cell and a 5 cell transferred so your 8 cell sounds like it will def do the trick. My 1st ET was awful too - this time round so much calmer.

Sending loads of     .

Keep me posted - take care xxx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Wardyy- I am thrilled to bits for you!!!!!!!  yay    


heres to a fantastic 9 months and a beautiful bundle/s of joy!

let me know how you scan goes

melanieb x


----------

